# The Ash kicking continues.



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

A big thanks to Ashkicker as she nailed me with a 5er of her favorites The pics speak for themselves. ALL top notch sticks there Thanks again.

Sorry about the second pic clearly the camera is still suffering from the explosion.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

New bunker for Charles. Nice hit.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

There is plenty more where that came from.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ppleeenntttyyy more lol


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> ppleeenntttyyy more lol


I hear ya I hear ya! We will see.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice smackdown


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Hit


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

WTG!! Nice smackdown!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Tasty hit!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

second round of bombing against Charles, SWEET!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> second round of bombing against Charles, SWEET!


Yes this one appears to be an all out onslaught on my wish list from what i understand!


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

mwahahaha!!!!!! The GCBAC's evil plot is working!!!!!

Glad you like the sticks Charles


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The *GCBAC* crew rulz! :helloooo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice one!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Her name tells of your condition


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice hit !!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

You better just roll over and play dead. With the way these guys are talking it is probably best you are away from your mailbox this weekend.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice sticks!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kaaaaboooooooom! Nice one


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Got that ASH kicked by a girl...nice one!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! That's was a dead kick in the nuts right there!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> second round of bombing against Charles, SWEET!


its comming:helloooo:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Even blurry, looks like a nice hit.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WTG Suzanne!!! Nice blast!


----------

